# last weekend



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I found a pocket of juvies tonite and my hunting partners b!tched out on me, If anyone else is hunting in Northern nodak this weekend and needs a extra guy or wants to get out, hit me up.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

season is closed isnt it?


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks like it closes on May 10th.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm interested and was considering scouting myself today. Check your pms.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> season is closed isnt it?


Only if you want it to be I guess, the law says you can hunt until sunday.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > season is closed isnt it?
> ...


Ya no kiddin the man who thinks is a down right goose killer doesnt even know the right dates when the season closes....... thats some funny $hit!!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Haha ya I thought the guy that wrote the book on snow goose hunting would atleast know when he could hunt them... :wink:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## Benjamin10 (Apr 23, 2009)

goosehunternd said:


> I found a pocket of juvies tonite and my hunting partners b!tched out on me, If anyone else is hunting in Northern nodak this weekend and needs a extra guy or wants to get out, hit me up.


Where you going?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Probably doesn't matter now - today is the last day.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Thought it closed May 1st. My track record speaks for it self. :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

ok


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Thought it closed May 1st. My track record speaks for it self. :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

HAHA


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

that is the greatest "smiley" I have ever seen!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Thought it closed May 1st. My track record speaks for it self. :beer:


wow :roll:


----------

